# How do you print on pens?



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I know this is a t-shirt forum, but I was wondering if anyone knew how the put print on pens. I thought some people might know someone who makes these pens. I am open to any information, or even a website that might help me out.

Thanks


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

As far as I know the device to print pens, key chains, etc. is called pad printer.
A quick search in Google will show lots of info, or someone here might know a little more than I ( which is not much  )
do.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

I don't know the name of the press, but it's this weird looking thing with like 100 different claws and clamps and arms and things. They can adjust to hold just about anything odd shaped. There may be a press that only does pens though. I'd recommend checking out the non-textiles board on screenprinters.net


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

If you're in to getting equipment to print on pens, then check this company www.bestpadprinter.com, they offer great stuff from manual (starter) to automatic, one color even up to six. Otherwise google the company that does pad printing and will surely find one that's doing it, I would try to locate someone local in your place if any. Another method that's being use for printing on pens are engraving, either rotary or laser engrave, this method normally pricey that pad print. Goodluck!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You can also post a thread in the referrals section of the forum, I know of one of our members that does pad printing. If you post a thread in the referrals I will post over there who I know who does this type of printing.


----------



## rishinair (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, Printed pens are always a great tool for advertising your product. It helps companies to reach to the consumers about their business. There are many firms in the market which could print company's logo on pens. To get more clear view, you can visit the below link:-

http://www.printstop.co.in

Cheers!!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Some printed pens are screen printed and some are pad printed. Depends on the shape of the pen and company doing the printing.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

You'll need a press or jig where the squeegee, usually with a pointed blade, makes contact with the screen, which makes contact with the pen. The squeegee does not move. The screen moves under the squeegee and forces the pen to rotate and thus allows printing around the pen or cylinder.


----------

